# Honda Recon 250 problems



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

about a year ago i bought a 2006 honda 250 recon that was cut in half but had good motor and diiff everything but frame and fenders were there. Yesterday i found a 2003 honda recon 250 electric shift with bad and crank motor completly tore down. I put the motor off the 06 which is foot shift and everything bolted wright up we'll it would not fire so i swapped cdi and coil out and still no fire ? is will this motor work with the electric shift wiring harness and also when you turn the key on the 1st gear light will blick three times stop blink three times stop and keep doin that till i turn the key off all help appreciated


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

UPDATE got her firing yesterday and i all i had to do was unhook the electric shift control box and i unhooked the display for the # of gear it was in so it would not be flashing


----------

